# When Will The Update Be Complete?



## hunnychile (Apr 8, 2015)

im getting a lot of errors during posting so I'm just curious when the forum will be completely stable?

Can someone tag nikos for me if they can figure out how lol


----------



## Leesh (Apr 8, 2015)

@dimopoulos


----------



## hunnychile (Apr 8, 2015)

Leesh said:


> @dimopoulos


Thanks!

Does your profile say "well known member" automatically or did you put that lol


----------



## Leesh (Apr 8, 2015)

hunnychile said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Does your profile say "well known member" automatically or did you put that lol



No, I didnt.Lol. I dont see it.


----------



## Leesh (Apr 8, 2015)

Oh, I see it now. But no I didnt.


----------



## ambergirl (Apr 8, 2015)

@dimopoulos  so are our "thanks" (now likes) gone for ever?


----------



## dimopoulos (Apr 8, 2015)

ambergirl said:


> @dimopoulos  so are our "thanks" (now likes) gone for ever?


Nope: https://www.longhaircareforum.com/threads/post-upgrade-news.757086/


----------



## ambergirl (Apr 17, 2015)

dimopoulos said:


> Nope: https://www.longhaircareforum.com/threads/post-upgrade-news.757086/



And yet they are still not here  Give it to us straight @dimopoulos  Are they history?


----------



## dimopoulos (Apr 17, 2015)

ambergirl said:


> And yet they are still not here  Give it to us straight @dimopoulos  Are they history?


No they are not. Updating the totals is the easy part. Updating each post with who thanked it is the difficult/time consuming one. I have to parse all 12M posts and update each post in turn with the thanked users and also update each user with the posts they thanked. 12M posts 125K users... It cannot happen overnight and the script that I need to run has to be perfect otherwise it will mess up your current likes.

Just be a bit patient I am working on it.


----------



## hunnychile (Apr 17, 2015)

Is there a way to stop auto formatting thread titles?

Where is the mention button on the mobile version?

Can we get a "reply" button at the top of threads?


----------



## ambergirl (Apr 17, 2015)

dimopoulos said:


> No they are not. Updating the totals is the easy part. Updating each post with who thanked it is the difficult/time consuming one. I have to parse all 12M posts and update each post in turn with the thanked users and also update each user with the posts they thanked. 12M posts 125K users... It cannot happen overnight and the script that I need to run has to be perfect otherwise it will mess up your current likes.
> 
> Just be a bit patient I am working on it.



Thanks! Sorry to bug you. I had something like 50,000 thanks so I've grown attached to them!


----------



## prettyinpurple (Apr 17, 2015)

hunnychile said:


> Is there a way to stop auto formatting thread titles?
> 
> Where is the mention button on the mobile version?
> 
> *Can we get a "reply" button at the top of threads?*



What did the mention button look like in the previous version?  I thought everyone just used the @ symbol.

Bolded is a good idea.


----------



## hunnychile (Apr 17, 2015)

prettyinpurple said:


> What did the mention button look like in the previous version?  I thought everyone just used the @ symbol.
> 
> Bolded is a good idea.


Mine looked like a little horn.

Testing @prettyinpurple


----------



## prettyinpurple (Apr 17, 2015)

^^It worked.  Where is that icon on the regular site?  I know you said that you don't see it on mobile.

ETA: I got an alert that you quoted me but I see the mention in your post.


----------



## JustSitNBePretty (Apr 17, 2015)

It's crazy because in older threads with posts that I have "thanked," I can't "like" them, but it doesn't say that the post was liked by me.


----------



## dimopoulos (Apr 20, 2015)

ambergirl said:


> Thanks! Sorry to bug you. I had something like 50,000 thanks so I've grown attached to them!


Check your counts 

@JustSitNBePretty I am working on reconstructing that piece of information. The reason you cannot 'Like' a particular post is because you have 'liked' it earlier. 

I am slowly processing each post in turn to make sure that all the users are listed under each 'liked' post.


----------



## PatTodd (Apr 20, 2015)

Are blogs coming back?  I need my blog!


----------



## Kurlee (Apr 20, 2015)

I was just wondering if skins are coming and if we will be able to eventually change the # of posts per page?  I prefer shorter, just because it's easier when reading with my phone to not have to scroll down for so long.


----------



## ambergirl (Apr 20, 2015)

dimopoulos said:


> Check your counts
> 
> @JustSitNBePretty I am working on reconstructing that piece of information. The reason you cannot 'Like' a particular post is because you have 'liked' it earlier.
> 
> I am slowly processing each post in turn to make sure that all the users are listed under each 'liked' post.



Yah!!!!!!!


Thanks Nikos!


----------



## ag00 (Apr 20, 2015)

@dimopoulos Just wanted to say the change in the width and ratio of the forum threads are amazing! I'm so happy they were resized! It looks really nice. Also just wanted to say thank you for the old thread post being restored! I literally browse through old threads on Google for assistance all the time. I thought they would never come back.


----------



## Leesh (Apr 22, 2015)

Happy Birthday @dimopoulos !!!


----------

